# An amazing young lady from Kazakhstan! -  Video



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## TKDTony2179 (May 19, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


>




She is pretty good


----------



## arnisador (May 20, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## StormShadow (Jul 10, 2013)

TKDTony2179 said:


> She is pretty good



lol yea she's the next champion in 2024... pretty amazing.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 11, 2013)

I saw the thread title and my first thought was "what sit eam I on?????"

She's pretty amazing though.


----------



## Merline (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Xue Sheng,
It was a treat watching this video so thanks for sharing with others also. Looking for more videos, thanks in advance for more videos sharing.


----------

